

PSA: You should remap your capslock key - goodside
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RemapCapsLock

======
silentbicycle
While remapping CapsLock to left Ctrl is a great idea, it's also worth
considering remapping left Alt to Ctrl (if you use Emacs) - that way, rather
than sticking your pinky out to type while holding down Ctrl, you can hold Alt
with your thumb. Probably less awkward. (Both beath bending your pinky down to
the normal Ctrl, though.)

Also, changing CapsLock to Esc is a great idea if you use vi.

~~~
mkelly
I don't understand why mahmoudimus's comment (my sibling) was killed. I've
been considering trying to re-map my muscle memory to use ^C or ^[ instead of
escape in vi, largely because my capslock key is an extra control.

Considering how much the position and size of escape varies among keyboards,
it might be better to avoid it altogether.

~~~
silentbicycle
His first comment on the site got voted way down, and when the admins block
somebody, they can are still allowed to post - they're just invisible to
people with showdead off.

------
dlsspy
I remapped it to control and then got some use out of the caps lock light:
<http://dustin.github.com/2009/02/09/caps-lock.html>

------
chrisbroadfoot
I map mine to Alt/Option on the Mac. It fucking rocks!

Caps lock is useless. The only downside is that whenever I use someone else
computer I find myself toggling Caps.

------
stuaxo
I tried this, but it was too much hassle to learn :/

------
prodigal_erik
As a touch typist, it has always seemed to me that making it easier to hit
Ctrl with one hand than the other is going to build bad habits.

------
chrisbolt
Unfortunately MacOS doesn't let you remap it to Shift, which is what I usually
mean to hit instead.

~~~
weaksauce
If you fill out a feature request at
[http://sourceforge.net/search/?group_id=65339&type_of_se...](http://sourceforge.net/search/?group_id=65339&type_of_search=forums&group_forum_id=221238&words=capslock&search=Search)

I should be able to add it in to doublecommand soon.

------
drivingmenuts
Or, you know, learn to type accurately.

~~~
goodside
The point isn't to avoid accidents, it's to avoid wasting a valuable spot on
the keyboard.

